# OX Finder Gone Wild!



## CaribouDave (Jan 31, 2004)

I have a iMac snowball style and flat screen. It has OS X 10.4.11, 700 MHZ, and 1 GB of Ram. It may be a tad old but always had been reliable, until now. The Finder keep coming to the foreground. What this means is that I am typing this, and all of a sudden, I'm not typing anymore because the Finder has kicked in. I have to stop and click on this box. Same thing happens when I'm copying something. The Finder will kick in and interrupt the copying, and it never gets done. I'm also having to click twice as often links don't register my first click. NEVER had this happen before and am stuck. HELP!!!! Has anyone ever had this happen to them? How did you fix it? Thanks Mac Friends.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello - welcome to TSG.

I would first try Verifying and Repairing File Permissions:

Macintosh HD > Applications > Utilities > Disk Utility. Select your HD on the left, then click the First Aid tab and click Verify Disk Permissions. Then, if necessary, Repair Disk Permissions.

Try that - see if it helps. Hope so.


----------



## CaribouDave (Jan 31, 2004)

Nope, didn't work. I even tried use TechTool Pro and did it all. No go. I'm in Safari, bam - I'm in the Finder. I'm in Pages, bam - I'm in the Finder. I try copying something - bam - I'm in the Finder. This is REALLY weird, and frustrating as I can't copy anything on my flashdrives! Arrrrrrgh!


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

Try relaunching Finder, Option + Click on Finder's icon in the Dock.

Try creating another _"fresh"_ account and testing things out there, CaribouDave ... we need to know whether this extremely random issue is System wide or just User specific .... this surely is a challenge


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

CaribouDave,

I've removed your e-mail address so you don't get spammed and also because all replies must remain on the boards. We don't provide assistance "behind the scenes", which doesn't benefit anyone else.

Thanks.


----------



## CaribouDave (Jan 31, 2004)

Well, you're a freakin' genius! I made a fresh account and no more problem! The only trouble now is that I have to figure out how to get my documents, etc. in my old account to my new account. The same thign about my applications since they are now unregistered, etc. Still don't know why this happened, but at least I'm on my way. Any ideas on how to transfer things between accounts? Thanks again!!


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

CaribouDave said:


> Well, you're a freakin' genius! I made a fresh account and no more problem! The only trouble now is that I have to figure out how to get my documents, etc. in my old account to my new account. The same thign about my applications since they are now unregistered, etc. Still don't know why this happened, but at least I'm on my way. Any ideas on how to transfer things between accounts? Thanks again!!


That's good to know 

Did you have any joy with relaunching the Finder? You didn't mention whether or not you tried it ...

To delete a user, click System Preferences, then Accounts and select the user to delete. Click on the minus sign under the Login Options button, authenticating as the Admin if needed.

When a user is deleted in this manner, the contents of the user's directories are stored in a disk image found here:

_/Users/Deleted Users/userid.dmg_

In your case you just drag _userid.dmg_ over to your freshly created account and extract your files from it.


----------



## CaribouDave (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. I'll try it this weekend. Not wishing to sound dim, but HOW do relaunch the Finder. I'm sure it's dead easy but I don't know, or just plain forget!


----------



## CaribouDave (Jan 31, 2004)

ALL IS WELL! It WAS the account that was corrupt, and nothing could fix it. Made a new account, deleted old one, and put everything back the way it should be. That plus Mac Sync made it easy. The only problem I have now is that I had been working on an iWeb site. I had published it and it's still there, but my iWeb deosn't show it so I can work on it. What to do?


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

by the way.. you can relaunch the finder by 
going to force quit in the apple menu,
click force quit,
finding the finder, 
then clicking relaunch


----------

